# Leupold VX-3 4.5-14x40



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

This is the model without parallax adjustment. Awesome scope for anything out to 600 yards. I sent it in to Leupold to have a CDS elevation turret installed ($90) which is perfect for dialing in long range shots. It's also very light weight. Near perfect condition with no ring marks whatsoever. There is one extremely small nick on the objective but otherwise it's in new condition. $500

I also have Leupold rings and bases for a Remington 700 available for $25.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Doh! I just ordered a 4x14 BDC scope yesterday, it already got shipped out so too late to cancel. This is pretty much my luck lately  


-DallanC


----------

